# Baby blanket



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

This baby blanket was done on Passap E6000 using KT 186. Fully reversible double bed jacquard and measuring 0,830 x 1,140m after blocking. Design manipulated on DAK 7


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Beautifully done! The recipient is quite fortunate for such a lovely and cozy piece! Thank you for posting!


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

Recipient still has to be born. The mother cant wait to see it though.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Jokruger said:


> Recipient still has to be born. The mother cant wait to see it though.


Awww! She'll love it! You must be thrilled...and so proud! It's beautiful!


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful. Thnx for showing both sides!


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Jokruger said:


> This baby blanket was done on Passap E6000 using KT 186. Fully reversible double bed jacquard and measuring 0,830 x 1,140m after blocking. Design manipulated on DAK 7


My favorite technique! A job well done! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty work and colours.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I like the way the border matches the part of the teddy pattern. Very pretty.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

It's lovely Jo, you are making me regret getting rid of my Passap E6000.


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you kind ladies for all the compliments


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

Great job - you made a wonderful keepsake. 

Love the reversible pattern. 

Keep up the good work and keep posting. We love to see each others labors of love. 

hugs
marge


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Very pretty. I wish I could do something like this. But I don't think works with Brother. Would I be able to do this with a Passap DM80?


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> Very pretty. I wish I could do something like this. But I don't think works with Brother. Would I be able to do this with a Passap DM80?


You can, but are limited to the 40 stitch repeat. I knit almost 250 of these afghans on my DM80 in the 20 years I knit on it. I even personalized them by hand selecting pushers. Then I got my E6000 so now I knit mostly single motif, and dont have to hand select the pushers.

The technique is Fantasy Fairisle. Pick the design/deco card you want to knit. I use two strands of 2/24 acrylic yarn for each color. You could use 1 strand of 2/17 for each and it will be easier to use the carriage.

For a full sized afghan, do a racking cast on over every needle on the back bed and every needle except the last one on the left. You break the end needle rule and have both end needles on the back bed. Racking handle is down.

Set back lock to N, front lock to AX. Deco on 4, left arrow key. I use Tension 4.2 on both beds. Change color every two rows.

For a baby blanket, I cast on 100 to 120 stitches and knit 500 to 652 row. For a child blanket I cast on 130 to 150 needles and knit 700 to 852 rows. Full size I cast on all needles, and knit 1016 to 1120 rows depending on the design repeat. Remember to have 1 more needle on the back bed than on the front.


----------



## butchteb43 (Jun 19, 2014)

Fantastic! Beautiful work.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Very Nice blanket


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

What an adorable blanket!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful &#128512;


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Lovely piece of work!


----------



## yarndreamer (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful blanket!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you very much for all the compliments. Much appreciated.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

It is amazingly beautiful and a treasure to keep!


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

Can fantasy fair isle be done on a Brother electronic such as the 965?


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

wow i love it


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful baby blanket.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

What a lovely blanket. Lucky mother and baby.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful work. I've always admired the items that are knitted on the Passap machines, especially the E6000.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

shirleyrothery said:


> Can fantasy fair isle be done on a Brother electronic such as the 965?


When knitting Fantasy Fairisle, the front bed (main) is knitting a two color tuck and the back bed (ribber) is knitting every row. You change color every two rows. I've had many experts tell me it can be done on Japanese machines, but no one has ever proved it to me.

I use my Brother machines for garter stitch, lace, stockinette and knit weaving.


----------



## Jackiesumerfield (Jan 16, 2014)

Lovely blanket. Lucky baby and mum. I'm sure she will treasure it.m


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Gorgeous Teddy Bear Blanket! The edging is so beautiful. Well done. I imagine that using a machine is also quick. Mine always take a long time to complete by hand. A machine is not in my future. But I'm glad I looked, as I usually don't.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

Is it possible to do with the e6000 without any dak or upgraded console?
Another excellent job Jo


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty work and nice colors.


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

So beautiful, next time I come to South Africa, I will come visit you, and maybe even put in an order for one of your gorgeous blankets. Plan to come again soon.


----------



## Nanny Chacombe (Jan 2, 2015)

what a beautiful blanket - well done. x


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Jokruger said:


> Recipient still has to be born. The mother cant wait to see it though.


Jo you are amazing!! What a beautiful blanket. Thanks for sharing - just beautiful knitting.


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you very much for all your kind comments.

@ramdoupri - this is possible with a console that can be downloaded to. The older Passap consoles need upgrading. However there are also beautiful built in patterns. You dont need DAK. You could use Win-Crea which is free software from the internet.


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

The baby blanket is gorgeous! I'm very much a beginner on the E6000 . It is one of my goals to make such a beautiful baby blanket.
I like the orientation of the bears on the blanket. Thank you for your inspiration.


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Beautiful blanket, Jo! I wish I could do knitting like this by machine,not by hands . from what part of SA you are?


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

REALLY nice. Love it.


----------



## zoltanalmodo (Jan 26, 2015)

This Is really Beautiful !

Nice retirement plan...

z


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

That's a really nice baby blanket, so pretty. Tech 186 was my favourite for blankets, I love that it is reversible and gives such good width. Well done, thanks for sharing.
Sheila


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> It's lovely Jo, you are making me regret getting rid of my Passap E6000.


Likewise! I am eating my heart out that I sole mine 😞
Sheila


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very cute blanket.


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

So perfect and beautiful!


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

Maryknits513 said:


> When knitting Fantasy Fairisle, the front bed (main) is knitting a two color tuck and the back bed (ribber) is knitting every row. You change color every two rows. I've had many experts tell me it can be done on Japanese machines, but no one has ever proved it to me.
> 
> I use my Brother machines for garter stitch, lace, stockinette and knit weaving.


Thank you Maryknits513. I appreciate you taking the time to let me know. I no longer have a Passap. I used to have a Duo 80. Now sadly missed.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

shirleyrothery said:


> Thank you Maryknits513. I appreciate you taking the time to let me know. I no longer have a Passap. I used to have a Duo 80. Now sadly missed.


Shirley you can do reversible Double Bed Jacquard on a Brother knitting machine. It takes some doing, so if you require a large/complicated patterned area you have to have a lot of patience and perseverance. I have done it but only over a small piece of knitting. The following site gives you info on how to do it........

http://needlesofsteel.blogspot.co.uk/2007/01/reversible-double-bed-jacquard-and.html


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

I just love seeing your work!! It is always so pretty and so well done!! An inspiration to be sure!!!


----------



## Bpcrafty (Aug 21, 2011)

Very nice! Tell her to be patient and enjoy this time. Right now she has baby all to herself!


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Shirley you can do reversible Double Bed Jacquard on a Brother knitting machine. It takes some doing, so if you require a large/complicated patterned area you have to have a lot of patience and perseverance. I have done it but only over a small piece of knitting. The following site gives you info on how to do it........
> 
> http://needlesofsteel.blogspot.co.uk/2007/01/reversible-double-bed-jacquard-and.html


That's why I LOVE my Passap! 

I have never heard an explanation of why or how Fantasy Fairisle shows the image on both sides. I am so happy that it is easy to knit.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

That is so pretty, I really admire your knitting!


----------



## ValeryR (Apr 9, 2013)

Great Job. Love the pattern. I am just beginning and I mean just starting to learn Passap and that is inspirational. Thank you for sharing. Valery


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

This is perfection! What a beautiful blanket.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

WOW! Very Very nice.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Delightful, Jo.


----------



## landofoz (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi, for those of you who dont know, Joe passed away about 2 months agoRIP


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's perfect she'll love it. Can you share your pattern? I'd love to knit that for a friend.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Maryknits513 said:


> When knitting Fantasy Fairisle, the front bed (main) is knitting a two color tuck and the back bed (ribber) is knitting every row. You change color every two rows. I've had many experts tell me it can be done on Japanese machines, but no one has ever proved it to me.
> 
> I use my Brother machines for garter stitch, lace, stockinette and knit weaving.


I fully agree with the experts Mary, want to come and see?


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

landofoz said:


> Hi, for those of you who dont know, Joe passed away about 2 months agoRIP


May he rest in peace. My prayers to his loved ones.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Just lovely, and so nice that it's fully reversible. I really like the border!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## Alloway (Jun 12, 2016)

So sorry to hear of Joe's passing but what a beautiful legacy he left knittingparadise in that baby blanket


----------



## kw94920 (May 3, 2016)

This reversible DBJ is exactly what I want to be able to knit. I used to have a Passap, but never knew that I could knit this. Sold all my machines years ago, but just bought a Brother 970 with rubber. Can I knit this reversible fabric on it? Lovely, fun blanket....


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes you can, read susieknitters reply on pg 4, she posted this link;
http://needlesofsteel.blogspot.co.uk/2007/01/reversible-double-bed-jacquard-and.html


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Those are made on Brother 940.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

This is beautiful. I've machine knitted for years, on Japanese machines, but still only learning on my E6000. I have DAK too, but only just managed to install it on my pc. I just wish I could do something like this, I'm lost for words. Sue
If you fancy a holiday in England !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

just wonderful


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Jo,

Your baby blanket is *beautiful*. Well done!!!

Ginny


----------

